

Show HN: Continuous Integration for PHP development - jakeasmith
http://itscontinuous.com/

======
Gigablah
Instead of looping continuously, it would be more efficient to run the tests
only when file modification is detected.

Something like [https://github.com/Maher4Ever/guard-
phpunit](https://github.com/Maher4Ever/guard-phpunit)

~~~
jakeasmith
Yeah, that's a really good point. I doubt it would fit in a tweet anymore, but
it would be worth it. Thanks for the feedback and the link to Guard. I'll have
to drop a link to that on the site.

------
adililhan
Suggestion: Muhafiz (Code guardion tool)

[https://github.com/sonsuzdongu/muhafiz](https://github.com/sonsuzdongu/muhafiz)

